
Google involved with Clinton campaign, controls information flow – Assange - sjreese
https://www.rt.com/usa/345749-assange-us-google-clinton/
======
zxcvcxz
I wonder how a "perfect" society would devise a system to keep search engines
and other service providers from creating monopolies? I imagine they would
force people to use different software based on region or something. It would
be nice if instead of having a mass spying apparatus we had a mass bug
tracking apparatus and mandated open source, emphasized programming and
hacking like we do sports, and gave people large rewards and fame for finding
bugs in our software.

I imagine we'll be in a society soon (next 100 years) where we 3D print all of
our own food and most of our stuff, which means it will likely be downloaded
from some remote database. If the global food database were to be hacked we
could see mass poisonings. I don't trust security through obscurity in these
cases and wouldn't eat food if I couldn't view the ingredients.

The FBI/NSA/CIAs purpose is to keep people _insecure_ so that they can spy on
them. This is the opposite of what we need.

